# Pokéburgers



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

pokmon-is-so-popular-right-now-that-there-are-now-




__
chef lenny


__
Aug 26, 2016








With the popularity of Pokémon on the rise, I've seen a ton of people and businesses trying to capitalize off of it. In Sydney, Australia a Down N' Out CBD popped up, and they are selling Pokéburgers.

The burgers include Pikachu, Bulbasaur and Charmander and they are available in "limited supply" until Sunday, September 3rd for $15 ($11.44 US).

According to Nerdalicious, the flavors and ingredients in the burgers are inspired by the character, and each burger is served with a "Pokéburg" card that explains what's inside. Gotta eat them all!





  








sub-buzz-5321-1471590009-2.jpg?format=1000w




__
chef lenny


__
Aug 26, 2016












  








sub-buzz-3411-1471589999-1.jpg?format=1000w




__
chef lenny


__
Aug 26, 2016












  








sub-buzz-10057-1471589991-1.jpg?format=1000w




__
chef lenny


__
Aug 26, 2016








via GeekTyrant


----------



## nauticus (Aug 26, 2016)

Creative, I'll give them that. I'm not a Pokemon fan by any stretch, but it's a good idea as long as a ton of artificial ingredients aren't added. 

Granted, that coming from someone who makes his own bread from fermented grain, and who makes his own salad dressing every single time.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

And here I thought this was going to be an out of the box discussion about using poke to make burgers...


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Around here we make Poke salad.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Quote:


Jimyra said:


> Around here we make Poke salad.


I grew up in the south and didn't even think of poke sallet on a burger but it's a natural. Shame on me, too much island time in my mis-spent adulthood!!!


----------



## michaelfoodie (Aug 26, 2015)

These look great! Very creative!


----------

